

Ask HN: What's with funky colors of HN? - ajaimk


======
pedalpete
Nice to have a christmas theme, but I think the new colors point out just how
much a simple color choice can affect readability/usability.

My eyes were thankful when the top bar was scrolled off screen, but the
alternating number colors are really challenging.

I opened it up in firebug and tried #fff for link text and it looks better on
the topbar, but the footer become unreadable.

I'm not sure why I find the alternating colors so distracting, and am not sure
about how to improve on that.

~~~
tome
I've got topcolor set and so I can't see the new color on the top bar. Does
anyone have any idea how to unset topcolor?

~~~
terrym
I don't, but if you want to have the holiday theme, you could always set it
manually to #BE2828.

------
keiferski
Festivus.

------
Skywing
Christmas?

------
pokoleo
Halloween.

~~~
DanI-S
That's the standard colour scheme...

------
lukev
I for one like it. Easier on the eyes than the normal scheme, IMHO.

------
rbreve
black color font on dark background doesn't look good

------
bigohms
Kwanzaa?

------
DirtyPowder
My guess is Holiday Spirit.

~~~
ry0ohki
bah humbug

